# Logic Oral Hygiene Gel



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Morning everyone, 

Does anyone have any experience with Logic Oral Hygiene Gel? I bought some for our Cavalier King Charles as he has a huge build up of plaque on his teeth. 

The first couple of time I used it I was amazed as the plaque just fell off his teeth in chunks after about 20 minutes. No other product I've tried has had such an effect however after the initial few applications it seems to have stopped working. 

He's in at the vets on Friday to have a dental and tooth clean however I was just wondering whether it would be worth keeping it up with the Logic Oral Hygiene Gel once he's been done. 

He is raw fed however can only manage bone in minces, he has barely any teeth left and struggles with chewing on a bone.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I use it for my old girl Gem, who had dire teeth when I adopted her and has had a scale and polish too. To be fair, I do think it works well on her so I try to brush her teeth everyday. She will only really chew cows ears, anything else she leaves.

When I went to a puppy party a couple of months ago the vets advice on dental care was to actually brush teeth twice a day, and use doggy mouth wash. On lazy days, something to chew and brush teeth once a day.

I believe logic works better as preventative care, it coats the teeth so stops more tartar sticking to the teeth. So I guess after Taz has had his dental, just try keep up the brushing.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! We have Tropiclean which goes into his water , the Logic Oral Hygiene Gel and Plaque off in his food :lol:

We've been trying to clear his teeth as much as possible before he gets his dental, so it easier on him and improving his breath around us ( as it's the worst thing I've ever come across ) he also lost another one of his teeth last week and when the vet pulled the rest it was green :


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Tropiclean was something I was considering too. So might just give it a go.

Gem's breath is really bad at times, so I can understand that it really is the worse thing to deal with. Hope Friday goes well for Taz, and he has a gorgeous sparkly smile


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes I've used it - along with virtually every other product on the market.

Two of my collies have awful teeth (same breeding). Never had dental problems with any of the others for the past 35+ years.

My current vet is something of an expert in dental treatment and in his opinion thorough brushing is the answer and it doesn't really matter which product you use.

There is a product called Hyalupet which is very good for dogs with truly dreadful teeth.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It worked wonders for my greyhounds, they both came to me with really heavy caked on tartar and the logic gel did a great job of softening and loosening it enough to enable raw bones and chews to dislodge it and scrape it off. It enabled us to avoid dental ops and I kept up with it for about a year after I was happy with their teeth, don't use it anymore though as the raw diet is enough. The remaining greyhound is 10 now and has perfectly white healthy teeth.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

SixStar said:


> It worked wonders for my greyhounds, they both came to me with really heavy caked on tartar and the logic gel did a great job of softening and loosening it enough to enable raw bones and chews to dislodge it and scrape it off. It enabled us to avoid dental ops and I kept up with it for about a year after I was happy with their teeth, don't use it anymore though as the raw diet is enough. The remaining greyhound is 10 now and has perfectly white healthy teeth.


Thanks Sixstar I'll keep up with brushing his teeth using it. I may need a new brush as his current one has got a little soft. Since he lost a tooth last week he just will not entertain bones / hard chews , hoping his mouth feels a little better once the vet has seen to his teeth.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've just started using Fragaria 6c.

Our OAP cat has been thro a fair bit this year and recovering well but his breath is dire!! He's had a couple of dental's in his time but I couldnt put him thro another. 

Stumbled across this stuff and am amazed!! After 2 days, his breath was better!!!

I'm giving it to his sister and to Heidi. You have to use it daily for approx a month or until teeth are clear and then weekly. It's still early days on that score


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Logic Oral Hygiene Gel? I bought some for our Cavalier King Charles as he has a huge build up of plaque on his teeth.
> 
> ...


I've just arrived home from Poppy's annual check and I asked the vet to look at her teeth as I'd noticed a while ago she had a build up of tartar on her canines. I started using Logic Gel back in May/June, daily to start with then got a bit lazy . I didn't really notice a lot of difference. I then got some Fortan, gave that about a month and again didn't notice a lot of difference and again got a bit lazy .

Vet switched off the light in the room and used a UV torch, the plaque shows up red and she has some at the gum line on both canines and also some on her large molars which I didn't even know about. To be honest I'm quite surprised as Poppy is raw fed and has bones in the form of chicken wings, ribs, necks, bone-in rabbit and hare shoulder, occasional pork trotter plus dried tripe sticks, pizzle, venison sinews. I didn't tell the vet about raw feeding as I didn't want "that" conversation!

Anyway, I've come away with another tube of Logic Gel with instructions to use a brush but I've already got the little microfibre tooth cleaner you put over your finger so she said that's fine but to make sure I rub it over her upper teeth and get to the back ones as those are the ones most commonly removed. She's going to check them again next year and if it's still there she said to try Plaque Off.



Mum2Heidi said:


> *I've just started using Fragaria 6c*.
> 
> Our OAP cat has been thro a fair bit this year and recovering well but his breath is dire!! He's had a couple of dental's in his time but I couldnt put him thro another.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that Mum2Heidi. I'm going to order some and give that a shot also. I'm really disappointed the other things haven't made much difference so hopefully a three pronged attack might work .

P.S. *Mum2Heidi* - how do you administer the Fragaria?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> I've just arrived home from Poppy's annual check and I asked the vet to look at her teeth as I'd noticed a while ago she had a build up of tartar on her canines. I started using Logic Gel back in May/June, daily to start with then got a bit lazy . I didn't really notice a lot of difference. I then got some Fortan, gave that about a month and again didn't notice a lot of difference and again got a bit lazy .
> 
> Vet switched off the light in the room and used a UV torch, the plaque shows up red and she has some at the gum line on both canines and also some on her large molars which I didn't even know about. To be honest I'm quite surprised as Poppy is raw fed and has bones in the form of chicken wings, ribs, necks, bone-in rabbit and hare shoulder, occasional pork trotter plus dried tripe sticks, pizzle, venison sinews. I didn't tell the vet about raw feeding as I didn't want "that" conversation!
> 
> ...


Almost exactly the same here! (Using Dorwest toothpaste now )
Pips teeth are absolutely disgusting since being on raw , so I've just bought Fragaria but his mouth is so small I had to put it in some food, but I'm not sure if that would stop it working.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Almost exactly the same here! (Using Dorwest toothpaste now )
> Pips teeth are absolutely disgusting since being on raw , so I've just bought Fragaria but his mouth is so small I had to put it in some food, but I'm not sure if that would stop it working.


While talking to the vet she said that some things work on some dogs but not others so Logic might work on dog A but not on dog B but Plaque Off might work on dog B but not on dog A, Dentastix works for some dogs but not others, just a matter of trying and see what works. I should have probably been more persistent with the Logic and the Fortan, will be more diligent from now on .

I've been googling for Fragaria and think I might buy the liquid, could be easier with Poppy. Don't want her spitting out a pillule and rendering it useless when I think she will happily tolerate a drop being popped into her mouth.

I do know that homeopathic pillules (or tablets) should not be "contaminated" by touching them and maybe putting it in food comes under that. I did read that if your dog spits them out you could crush them in a piece of paper (a new one of course lol!) then tip the bits into their mouth but I think I'll take what seems to be (for me) the easier option of the liquid, just a shame the p+p is half the cost of the product again.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> While talking to the vet she said that some things work on some dogs but not others so Logic might work on dog A but not on dog B but Plaque Off might work on dog B but not on dog A, Dentastix works for some dogs but not others, just a matter of trying and see what works. I should have probably been more persistent with the Logic and the Fortan, will be more diligent from now on .
> 
> I've been googling for Fragaria and think I might buy the liquid, could be easier with Poppy. Don't want her spitting out a pillule and rendering it useless when I think she will happily tolerate a drop being popped into her mouth.
> 
> I do know that homeopathic pillules (or tablets) should not be "contaminated" by touching them and maybe putting it in food comes under that. I did read that if your dog spits them out you could crush them in a piece of paper (a new one of course lol!) then tip the bits into their mouth but I think I'll take what seems to be (for me) the easier option of the liquid, just a shame the p+p is half the cost of the product again.


Typical, I didn't see the liquid ...maybe I'll use tweezers for now.
:crazy:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Typical, I didn't see the liquid ...maybe I'll use tweezers for now.
> :crazy:


I did read that you could put the pillule or tablet on a clean plate, maybe he would take it from that?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

He's acting like it's not there :001_rolleyes:.
Though I've just found a review that said she put it in the dogs food and his teeth were clean in a few weeks .


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> He's acting like it's not there :001_rolleyes:.
> Though I've just found a review that said she put it in the dogs food and his teeth were clean in a few weeks .


They do have their funny little ways don't they . Normally when I go to the vets I get off the train and walk down the road towards the surgery, once I've reached a certain point she must remember and puts the brakes on. Luckily she's small enough to carry . Today I got off the train and she wouldn't even walk down the steps from the station , I did manage to coax her eventually but we had several stops on the way :lol:.

Hopefully putting it on her food will work then and you'll see an improvement then.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Re the Fragaria, I've been having problems with one of the cat's taking them. Found her secret stash at that back of the sofa today!!

I've dissolved one of the pillules in 30ml distilled water (you can use boiled). Takes a while but it eventually disperses. I'm dosing them with the liquid in a small syringe. Much easier. Storing it in a small glass bottle in the fridge. 

You have to succuss the liquid before using each time to activate it. (Give it a good thwack to send a vibration thro).

Much easier and the pillules will last a lot longer


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Re the Fragaria, I've been having problems with one of the cat's taking them. Found her secret stash at that back of the sofa today!!
> 
> I've dissolved one of the pillules in 30ml distilled water (you can use boiled). Takes a while but it eventually disperses. I'm dosing them with the liquid in a small syringe. Much easier. *Storing it in a small glass bottle in the fridge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, that information probably wont be with the bottle when it arrives.


----------



## valleyboy22 (May 12, 2013)

are the chews easier or is it better to brush them?


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone had loose stools with Fragaria? Ollie's been on it for a few days now and his stools have been loose the last couple. Can't think what else it might be as his diet is the same and he's otherwise okay.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine only arrived today so Poppy's only had the one dose. Will try and remember to come back if there's anything to report.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

No loose stools here and lovely breath


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Have you been putting it on the food? I'm thinking loose stools might be a result of fighting to get it into his mouth and not being able to completely control the doseage. Can it go into food without ruining the properties or whatever?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Frollie said:


> Anyone had loose stools with Fragaria? Ollie's been on it for a few days now and his stools have been loose the last couple. Can't think what else it might be as his diet is the same and he's otherwise okay.


Poppy's been on the liquid Fragaria for four days now and no sign of change in stools.



Frollie said:


> Have you been putting it on the food? I'm thinking loose stools might be a result of fighting to get it into his mouth and not being able to completely control the doseage. Can it go into food without ruining the properties or whatever?


I have found it difficult to see whether I am putting just one drop in her mouth and I think out of the four times up to now I've only managed that once so the other times were possibly easily two drops but as I said no loose stools.

A few posts back Gemmaa said she is putting it on food but from what I remember of taking homeopathic remedies myself I was told they must go into a clean mouth, i.e. away from food, drink, brushing teeth, etc. I think I allowed about half an hour or so. On my bottle of Fragaria liquid it says to take either 15 minutes before or after food so that seems to bear that out.

I'm being a bit sneaky with Poppy when giving it to her and do it one of two ways. One is when I've put her collar on ready for a walk and she is sitting waiting (she's not an excitable dog waiting for walks) so I just pull the side of her mouth away at the bottom while talking to her and pop a drop in. Or I do it when she's lying on the settee, again just gently move the side of her mouth away and pop it in, she soon licks round so I know it's gone in.

Have the loose stools cleared up yet and did you fathom out what it was?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

No loose stools here....and a little update .
It might be a total coincidence, but the other night a massive piece of plaque came off of one of Pips teeth :w00t:.

I've been putting it on the very top of his food and not mixing it in.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> No loose stools here....and a little update .
> It might be a total coincidence, but the other night a massive piece of plaque came off of one of Pips teeth :w00t:.
> 
> I've been putting it on the very top of his food and not mixing it in.


Oh wow! Brilliant. How long have you been using it?

Could you actually feel the tartar as being attached on the tooth (not described that very well ), only you can't actually feel Poppy's, it's more like the top of her canines have gone brown at the gum line so nothing to actually flick off yet the vet did say it was tartar (apparently plaque is the sticky substance that forms on the tooth's surface and can be brushed off but becomes tartar [a crusty deposit] after 48 hours)


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Just over a week! 

Ah, I always get plaque and tartar mixed up...it was tartar (googled to make sure ), his teeth had gotten really bad . 
He was pawing at his mouth and I thought he had a bit of food stuck, so I had a little fiddle and it just came off in one piece! 
I wish I'd taken a photo! :blush:
That foul smell has gone as well . Very impressed.

I'm trying it with Freddie now, his canine teeth are more or less the same as in your photo.


----------

